# Need recommendations on a router



## XtremeRevolution (Nov 9, 2011)

I figured this would be the forum to join with this kind of question. 

I'm looking to buy a router as the two old craftsman ones I was using broke and I'm not interested in fixing them. 

My budget is ~$210, give or take. I've done some research, read some reviews, and I've narrowed things down a bit. Here's what I would like to have:
- 1.75hp minimum. I'd prefer 2.25hp.
- Both fixed and plunge bases
- Dust collection necessary
- Needs to be compatible with a variety of bases, e.g. jasper jig
- Needs to be quality and reliable. No harbor freight junk. I want to be able to use this for many years to come just like the cast aluminum Craftsman that I was using that looks like it was bought in the 70s.
- 1/2" and 1/4" collets

Here's what I've been considering so far. 

*The Porter Cable 893PK*. Previous reviews have reported issues with the plunge mechanism sticking, not being smooth, or not having tight tolerances. Were it not for those, it would be first on my list. 

*The Bosch 1617EVSPK*. This was recommended to me by 3-4 people on the techtalk.parts-express forums, but some of the reviews are less than favorable. People are reporting absolutely terrible customer support. Very arrogant and unwilling to help. In order to use a template, you need to buy the Bosch template guide set,, part RA1125. A Bosch template guide can only be placed in the "RA1100 threaded router template guide adapter." The RA1100 adapter cannot fit on the router, and needs its own adapter, part RA1126. Part RA1126 is described as such:



> 4) Apparently, it used to, but Bosch stopped including it. It's not sold here at Amazon, or at Lowe's, or at Home Depot, or at Klingspor or even Bosch, itself. The guy at Klingspor was so disbelieving that they had stopped including it, that he opened three packages to make sure.


I simply don't want to jump through hoops to make it do what I want it to in the future. That, and you have to buy a separate part for dust collection. 

*The Hitachi KM12VC*. This looks like a decent router but doesn't seem to have any provisions for dust collection. 

*The Ridgid R29302*. This looks like a great router and has great reviews, but I can't find it anywhere. I like the lifetime service warranty, but don't like that its $200 in-store without the plunge base. 

*The DeWalt DW618PK*. This was my first choice until I read about the motor failures.


> It turns out that the magnetic ring on the armature fell apart (apparently, a common problem), but the pieces took out the windings on the armature, as well.



Right now, I'm torn between the DeWalt and the Porter Cable. The DeWalt is $200, and the Porter Cable is $220 with a promotion coupon on amazon.com. 

Any advice would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Sawatzky (Jan 1, 2009)

I have the Ridgid combo kit with the plunge base and love it. The lifetime warranty plus other features was what did it for me. I don't know why it was discontinued in the store, but it looks like you can still buy it at homedepot.com. If you can't get that kit my next choice would be the Bosch kit. That is what I would have gotten if I had not gone with the Ridgid. Despite a few negative reviews on the Bosch, it seems to be highly favored and recommended on other forums. All of the Bosch tools I own (jig saw, ROS sander, 12 volt Lion drill) are top notch.


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Nov 9, 2011)

Sawatzky said:


> I have the Ridgid combo kit with the plunge base and love it. The lifetime warranty plus other features was what did it for me. I don't know why it was discontinued in the store, but it looks like you can still buy it at homedepot.com. If you can't get that kit my next choice would be the Bosch kit. That is what I would have gotten if I had not gone with the Ridgid. Despite a few negative reviews on the Bosch, it seems to be highly favored and recommended on other forums. All of the Bosch tools I own (jig saw, ROS sander, 12 volt Lion drill) are top notch.


Thanks! I'll definitely consider it. 

Another one I was considering was the Milwaukee 5615-24. Its a 1.75hp model, the dust collection isn't as great as the other models, and its not a whole lot cheaper. However, it does have very good reviews and doesn't seem to have a whole lot of things wrong with it.


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Nov 9, 2011)

Also, where are you finding that Ridgid router? I clicked on the link and it just took me to the website. Its not showing up in my searches or browsing of the power tools-routers section.


----------



## papawd (Jan 5, 2011)

Welcome


----------



## George II (Nov 8, 2007)

Beware of the Ridgid lifetime warranty. You only get it when purchased from Home Depot..I bought mine at the Woodworking Show and was told that it came with the lifetime warranty. When came tyme to register I was told it only applied to purchases from Home Depot. I made a few disparaging remarks about their show salesmen...It really matters not as I have quite a few of Ridgid tools and like them alot..Good quality..
Good luck..by the way the Ridgid router has a light to show your cuts..

Good Luck


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Andrei, ask at your HD and they should have the Ridgid router on display; my local stores do as of last week. Who ever told you that Bosch has poor quality support is mistaken. Bosch even goes so far as to make out of warranty repairs at no charge. All parts and accessories for the 1617 are readily available. You can compare the DeWalt, PC and Bosch side by side at any Lowes store. I saw an ad mentioning that the Bosch 1617EVSPK has been reduced in price to $179. You might also take a look at the new MRC23EVSK. Bosch is my favorite brand of router and my pair of 1617's has performed flawlessly for many years.


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Nov 9, 2011)

Thank you for the welcome. 

Thank you for the note on the Ridgid router's warranty. 

They do have the Ridgid router at my local store on display, but only with the fixed base, and its $200 to boot. That doesn't compete very well with my other options. I need the kit with the fixed and plunge base. I imagine it would only be an option if I were able to order it through a catalog they might have at the store. I did notice the LED light during a review I read. 

The reviews about Bosch customer support were written on Amazon for the most part. Most people didn't have too many negative things to say. I like to take these with a grain of salt either way, which is why I created this thread here. 

I am still heavily considering the Bosch, the Porter Cable, and now the Milwaukee I recently discovered, model 5616-24. As a kid, I used a lot of Milwaukee tools with my dad and never had a failure. I can't seem to find a single negative think about the Milwaukee except that other routers may have better dust collection. I am quite fond of the single handed grip and the 5 year warranty. 

Can anyone comment on the Porter Cable and Milwaukee routers? It seems the Bosch router already comes highly recommended so its up there at the top of my list. My only gripe with it is the need to buy a separate dust extraction for $26, bringing its cost closer to the other two options. At least I've narrowed the choices a bit.


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Nov 9, 2011)

Right now, the only thing keeping me from getting the Bosch router is that adapter and the fact that I have to buy the dust collection accessory separately. It was mentioned in an old review I read on the newwoodworker website. 



> What makes the Bosch 7-piece Templet Kit different is the way they are installed in the router. *A special adaptor, supplied with many of the Bosch router kits*, is screwed into existing holes in the base.


That special adapter is part RA1126. It seems that the newer reviews on amazon.com are claiming that this adapter is not actually included, so I called Bosch to verify. After going to customer support, they confirmed that they used to include it with their routers, but they removed it in order to reduce the cost of the kit. 

They forwarded me to their parts and accessories department, after which I was notified that their warehouse doesn't take credit card (really? Its the year 2011) so I'd have to call a dealer. She gave me the number of the dealer closest to me, which happened to be wrong, so I looked it up and called them. They do have the part in stock, and its $6 and change and they have only two in stock. All this hassle and the inconvenience of having to know that this part is necessary to save less than $6? What's their cost, $2? 

As annoying as it may be, its at least assuring to know that its available, even though I would have to go to a tool specialty store to find it. Its just a bit annoying knowing that something like this isn't included when it really should be (and was at one point). Same goes for the dust collection attachment.


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Andrei, all the routers you mentioned will work just fine. Compare them in your hands before you buy one; the controls are slightly different in the way they work. The most important thing is that you are comfortable with your router.


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Nov 9, 2011)

Alright, its down to the Milwaukee and the Bosch kits. I'll have to run back to Home Depot to hold each of them and see which I like more. 

Do the Bosch routers still have that switch failure? Has anyone used the Milwaukee router?


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

The Bosch switch failure was years ago. A vendor supplied them with faulty parts and Bosch replaced them at no charge even out of the warranty period. All the routers you mentioned are made in S.E. Asia and have good track records. Good luck on deciding; I am sure you will be happy with any of them.


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Nov 9, 2011)

I decided on the Bosch router. There were too many reviews of the plunge base on the Milwaukee not being very accurate, and that's important to me. I would have loved to get the DeWalt for the plunge dust collection, but the numerous reports of failed motors steered me away. 

I'm going to pick up that "adapter-for-the-adapter" adapter for $6 at the local tool shop soon so I'll have it on hand when I start using templates.


----------



## papawd (Jan 5, 2011)

I have a router table with extras and aluminum insert drilled to fit Porter cable routers ( I haveone still in box ) will be willing to make a deal if interested..Send me a Private Message


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Here are a couple of tips to help you get started with your 1617: Remove the wooden knobs from the fixed base. This gives you extra clearance around the router so it is easier to pop it out of the table to change bits. The Bosch steel guide bushings work well for rough construction but I think you will be happier with a brass guide bushing set from Woodcraft or Lee Valley. These sets all have collars slightly under 1/4" in length; sets from other places usually have 1/4" on the smaller sizes and 1/2" for the larger. Having them all the same length means you only need to use 1/4" material for all your patterns and templates. Visit a dollar store for some velcro cord wraps and the small LED light shown mounted on my 1617. This light makes a huge difference when trying to see what you are cutting and is a great addition for all routers with out built in lights. I highly recommend using a Rousseau centering kit when mounting your routers fixed base to a mounting plate; cost is $6-7 for most routers from Woodcraft. Spend the money for a centering cone. This is for adjusting your routers sub base plate so it is perfectly centered.


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Nov 9, 2011)

I won't be using a routing table for a while. I have to take it one step at a time as I save money. It took me 3 months to get myself a sliding miter saw, so it might be a while longer till I can afford a routing table. I prefer to save up for long lasting equipment than to buy cheap equipment faster. 

In any case, thanks for the advice on the LED and the other equipment. I will write this all down for when I need to use guide bushings.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi

Just my 2 cents 

I'm a big fan of the Milescraft system,it's true you can make your own base plate and buy the guides you want for it but why not get it all in one box..
If I want light I want light not just some little flash light that's in the way now and than..
With the Milescraft system you can pop on the 1/4 turn base and you have light plus with the Milescraft you can use the brass guides you have on hand if you want, if you have not tried to get your hand into the base of your router to get that ring nut tight you will be glad you have the milescraft base plate on your router it makes it a snap to get the guide in place and tight..
I have the Milescraft plate on almost all of my routers in that way when I want/need some light I have it in a snap.

Just a small note once you have the plate on your router and you use the vac.pickup tube you don't need to remove it every time you want to switch guides..a real PITA job the norm.
Plus with the plate installed on your router you can use the bigger bits without switching out plates ( up to 2" in diam)

Amazon.com: Milescraft 1201 Base Plate / Bushing Set for Routers: Home Improvement

Amazon.com: Milescraft 1205 TurnLock Universal Offset Router Base Kit: Home Improvement

http://www.amazon.com/Flood-Light-H...ref=sr_1_5?s=hi&ie=UTF8&qid=1320942713&sr=1-5

http://www.amazon.com/s/ref=nb_sb_noss?url=search-alias=tools&field-keywords=headlight&x=13&y=15
..


----------



## Sawatzky (Jan 1, 2009)

I thought the Ridgid was still offered as a kit with both bases online, but I guess not. Too bad because it was a great kit IMO.


----------



## mveach (Aug 21, 2010)

FYI a PC base plate will attach to the Bosch without modifications. This also means anything that was drilled for the PC will attach to the Bosch. I have owned PC routers for years both with fixed and plunge bases. I picked up the Bosch 1617evspk not long ago and was very impressed. One of the most impressive things to me is, when using the plunge base, it does not have that top heavy feel that I have bin use to. It is very stable and the elf ear handles feel very good in use.


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Michael, in a pinch you can substitute more than just the sub base plate. Most of the 1-1/2 to 2-1/4 hp routers have a 3-1/2" OD and can be swapped. I would only do this as a temporary measure since they all work slightly differently but it can get you out of a jamb if you break a base.


----------



## KenBee (Jan 1, 2011)

I have the Ridgid kit as well as the Ridgid Trim router. I bought the kit from Home Depot for $129.00 about a year ago and the Trim router for $99.00 a month later. And I do have the Lifetime Warranty on both Routers and my Ridgid corded drill. I especially like the light on the Ridgid routers because the lighting in my meager shop is not the best.


----------

